

An expert system outperforms mere mortals conquering the Dungeons of Doom (1985) [pdf] - maayank
http://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/journal/v252/n2/pdf/scientificamerican0285-18.pdf

======
dalke
I get redirected to a web hosting company - a different company depending on
the country I connect from.

The article appears to be from "Scientific American", volume 252, issue 2,
February 1985, pp. 18-21, about Rog-o-Matic (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rog-O-Matic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rog-O-
Matic) ).

If so,
[http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/rogomatic.html](http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/rogomatic.html)
is a different article on the same system.

~~~
maayank
Thanks! Funny, I get the same error now. Probably having something to do with
the sudden traffic spike (albeit infinitesimal)

------
DanBC
Here's an archive [http://archive.today/vqdTN](http://archive.today/vqdTN)

------
omegaham
As an avid Nethack player, it looks to me like the answer to the puzzle is to
go around the purple worm. Angband players call it "pillar dancing."

------
janzer
PDF directly from the Scientific American archives
[http://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/journal/v252/n2/pdf...](http://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/journal/v252/n2/pdf/scientificamerican0285-18.pdf)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Url changed from [http://science-
fiction.fch.ir/rogue/doc/An_expert_system_out...](http://science-
fiction.fch.ir/rogue/doc/An_expert_system_outperforms_mere_mortals_as_it_conquers_the_feared_Dungeons_of_Doom.html).

